# Buying Property on a Gated Community or Golf Resort...



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Just wondering if there are any "gotchas" to be aware of with buying a property on a Gated Community or a Golf Resort as opposed to in a village?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Just wondering if there are any "gotchas" to be aware of with buying a property on a Gated Community or a Golf Resort as opposed to in a village?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


I don't know if you are looking at any in particular but I can tell you that if you are looking at Aphrodite hills the water situation there is pretty dire with humungous water bills for the residents. I don't know about any of the other golf resorts.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Veronica - just curious in general as I have noticed a few properties advertised recently mentioning Gated Communities or Golf Resorts such as Venus and Aphrodite 

Thought that there might be excessive "community charges" or something... 

So how are water charges set then - obviously not countrywide or by region then? 

Also how much of a difference is Aphrodite for example? 

Jim


----------



## Patka (Apr 17, 2018)

I have another question please regarding buying a property in a gated community like Aphrodite Hills or Secret Valley. Are there designated/exclusive real estate agencies selling these properties, or can you buy through any realtor or from a private person? Thank you.


----------



## Iilziite (Dec 20, 2021)

Shotokan101 said:


> Just wondering if there are any "gotchas" to be aware of with buying a property on a Gated Community or a Golf Resort as opposed to in a village?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


Hi, Jim! The only “gotchas” would be communal villa and resort fees which is rather logical. SV wouldn’t have them too high, but then neither would you have any facilities apart from security and the Clubhouse. Whereas in AH you would have an array of them = higher expenses. But I would say that there is a certain “homeowner filter” in the resorts so there is less of a chance to have bizzare encounters with neighbors in terms of noise/disturbances etc. In the villages it is rather unregulated and subject to your luck with neighbors good luck!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Iilziite said:


> Hi, Jim! The only “gotchas” would be communal villa and resort fees which is rather logical. SV wouldn’t have them too high, but then neither would you have any facilities apart from security and the Clubhouse. Whereas in AH you would have an array of them = higher expenses. But I would say that there is a certain “homeowner filter” in the resorts so there is less of a chance to have bizzare encounters with neighbors in terms of noise/disturbances etc. In the villages it is rather unregulated and subject to your luck with neighbors good luck!


Thanks that's good to know

Jim


----------



## Patka (Apr 17, 2018)

Iilziite said:


> Moderated. touting for business
> Hi Lilziite, thank you for the information. We will contact you once we are in Cyprus. Still undecided which part of Cyprus would work for us best, doing our research. Have a happy holidays.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel, 
I will check out your articles. 

We are definitely not interested in apartments and are looking for a detached property with private pool. 

Only reason I asked was I had noticed a few properties being listed as either being on a "Gated Community" or being in golf resorts/communities and suddenly wondered if there might be any additional costs or issues that I need to be aware of buying such properties as opposed to say a detached villa in Peyia for example. 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

If you're looking for a "detached property with private pool" on a gated community, there's a possibility that it will form part of a jointly-owned property. Make sure you check the Title Deed to be sure.


----------

